# Xternship HELP needed



## amyfarquharson@yahoo.com (Oct 14, 2010)

I would love to have anyone with info on xternships contact me asap.
I need the names and addresses of any and/or all available in my area.
Williamsport, PA area. I am willing to travel up to 25 miles.
My email is amyfarquharson@yahoo.com
ANY info will be greatly appreciated, I am recently out of medical school and am anxious to get started in my new field!


----------

